# y compris



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Elle ose tout, y compris le rouge à lèvres parme.*

Il mio tentativo:

Osa tutto, _____  il rosetto parme ???


----------



## klarap

Il rossetto 
"parme" = (color) violetto
K.


----------



## klarap

OPs
... compreso il rossetto violetto 
K.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Posso dire: ...., incluso il ....


----------



## klarap

BenVitale said:


> Posso dire: ...., incluso il ....



Teoricamente si, ma proprio non mi suona.
Puoi dire semplicemente "anche".
K.


----------



## Necsus

O, per sottolinearlo, _perfino_: "osa qualunque cosa, perfino il rossetto viola".


----------

